# Chaos Daemons and 6th?



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

So I play as an IG army and I have been leaning towards making a guard army that have sort of shackled some rogue demons to fight for their cause. The thing is, I don't know a thing about CD as an army, and I was wondering if they have aged well into 6th ed. 

The main reason I like them is because the deepstriking is fun, I would love to paint their models, and with the new hullpoints on vehicles, I could use some much needed maneuverability. 

And they're friggin daemons, so they are awesome.

Any info would be great.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

As a whole the codex didn't age well at all IMHO. there are a few standouts, but there's more junk then good stuff as a whole. Good news is, as a detachment you can cherry pick the codex. I'd say a blood thirster for some flying monstrous creature goodness with horrors as your troops. 5th edition I stuck to my bloodletters for troops but power weapons aren't what they used to be. I'd also suggest trying a soul grinder. Guard have heavies pretty well covered but a walker that can ignore half the pinning chart is pretty cool. Good luck!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Ok thanks. I knew daemons as an army was sub-par compared to other armies, but that's why I wanted it only as an ally. As you put it, I can "cherry-pick." I was debating on either bloodletters or bearers, but if horrors are good, I may try them. Thanks again


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Where does it say that a soul grinder ignores half of the pinning chart?


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

In the codex, it's unit entry says it can ignore shaken and stunned results.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Oh. I must have missed that part. Well I'm sold haha thanks


----------

